
Amazon Web Services Hosted Public Data Sets - danw
http://aws.amazon.com/publicdatasets/
======
markbao
The data that can be obtained from this is really cool. For example, "Various
US Census Databases provided by The US Census Bureau" for 1980 available now
and 1990 and 2000 coming soon. Definitely can be used for many useful
purposes.

Open government APIs (or at least data) is here sooner than I expected.

------
cjoh
Some great public data sets are available at Aaron Swartz's Watchdog.net in
his data directory:

<http://www.watchdog.net/data/>

In addition check out what the Sunlight Foundation is doing making government
release more data:

<http://www.sunlightfoundation.com>

<http://faradb.sunlightfoundation.com>

<http://www.sunlightlabs.com>

<http://services.sunlightlabs.com/api/>

<http://www.politicalpartytime.org>

------
ujeezy
GREAT idea from AWS... so many young startups are based around
crunching/organizing public data. This is perfect for a site like Swivel.

